# Google earth satellite map/pro problems on Mac 10.6.8



## Randall888 (Mar 17, 2017)

Was going to google maps then hitting satellite to view for years no trouble. Now i can view satellite but cannot move the picture up/down/left/right. I can only zoom. Unable to give my location. Tried clearing cache and restarting.

Downloaded google earth pro but cannot open.


----------



## Randall888 (Mar 17, 2017)

Update. Problem solved about Google maps. Point and click. Duh.

Still cannot open up free Google Earth Pro


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Randall888 said:


> Update. Problem solved about Google maps. Point and click. Duh.
> 
> Still cannot open up free Google Earth Pro


First, which MAC software are you using? There have been compatibility issues with Google Earth Pro and Sierra. Google apparently hasn't updated the Pro edition for Sierra yet.


----------



## Randall888 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have an older MacBook Pro. Not sure on the software. Just tried loading a free program. Luckily Google earth is enough for me. Thank you for your informative reply


----------

